# Why am I never sick (After drinking)



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Me and my friends were discussing this the other day and how its pretty unique.

So basically I have NEVER been sick after a heavy night of drinking and I cant begin to fathom it. When I do start to feel sick I start to gip but nothing ever comes out.

Its as if there is nothing in my stomach what so ever. 

Ive had the comment of, obviously you dont drink enough but its a complete lie, I usually have the same amount as my friends. 

Any one have any ideas? Google has nothing.

Dannnn


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Loose twice at darts and have to do two yards of ale as punishment after a Chinese and you'll soon chunder! 

Man up! Haha


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

No, no I wouldnt thats the thing... !!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*Chunder*

Do you stick with the same drink? if you mix your drinks heavily, that may solve your ''problem'' Being sick is a defence mechanism, your body's way of saying ' steady on son ' you may have an issue with acid reflux. Not being sick, doesn't mean you are not doing internal damage. Spirits more so than ales or beer. They just give you a bit of a gut, more from gasseous bloating than calorific content. If you only drink in moderation, then it may be nothing of concern. However, if you drink like Oliver reede's life coach you may have a problem. This is not a lecture and i am not a Doctor, just friendly advice:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

i've backed off the drink this year, best thing i have done, only off it due to meds i;m taking, not compatible with the medication.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I'd usually have something like beer or a bottle of wine as a pre-drinks before I go out. Then in a club or whatever have like WKD Or vodka and cokes all night pretty much. 

The reflex is there as im gagging like I would be sick, but just nothing comes out!

And after the gagging has stopped, I feel so much better. Its so weird? I am talking about when im absolutely smashed though, not juts everyday drinking.

And i'm 19, a student and not drinking is not an option.


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

The only time ive ever been sick was on my stag do. It wasnt drunk sick though, more ive too much liquid in my stomach sick!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

HOW HOW HOW!!

No Im basically T -Total one of main reasons is because i can have about 2 pints, and will be hungover the next day!

Its horible - heavy night drinking will screw me up for atleast 2 days!

So stopped about 4 years ago!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

davies20 I'm the same, just a few drinks and I'll have a major 2 day hangover, and still feel crap the rest of the week. Drinking isn't for me. 

Oh, and I'm a student


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> davies20 I'm the same, just a few drinks and I'll have a major 2 day hangover, and still feel crap the rest of the week. Drinking isn't for me.
> 
> Oh, and I'm a student


whay i'm not alone!

The funny thing also, My name Is Alan......sppookkkyyy!!

Ah man, your a student too, gutted! J20 all night for you!:lol:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I am slaughtered after a pint of cider. Take on the world :lol: as too why i don't bother :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd rather stick £20 of petrol in the car and go wherever the road takes me (usually McDonalds)


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> I'd rather stick £20 of petrol in the car and go wherever the road takes me (usually McDonalds)


:lol: good call, or kfc :thumb:


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Well I so far have never been sick while drinking wine I can drink loads of the stuff and never sick or rough, drink vodka and it's a different story. Maybe your body likes drink?

Anyway I would thank yourself lucky never to have experienced being sick through too much drink.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

Alcoholics can drink themselves unconscious without chucking up.

You are on a slippery path to an early death.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

I know for a fact some of the best nights of my life so far, and defined my teenage years have been on a night or involved drinking. But on the contrary I can definitely see why people wouldn't bother, think of how much money you could save.

But on the other hand again i'd much rather live my life in the now, have fun while I can before it's too late and im all moany and old like my Dad haha.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Duke Wellington said:


> Alcoholics can drink themselves unconscious without chucking up.
> 
> You are on a slippery path to an early death.


You're a cheery soul. :lol:

as for the sick. Er.................ring NHS direct i haven't a scooby.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

davies20 said:


> whay i'm not alone!
> 
> The funny thing also, My name Is Alan......sppookkkyyy!!
> 
> Ah man, your a student too, gutted! J20 all night for you!:lol:


:lol: I am like this too now, I found out I alergic to it, few drinks is all I can handle now.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Really pleased i'm not the only lightweight drinker!!

Or as i like to put it - cheap Date /Night out!!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

You should be very greatful you don't get sick! I've never understood the whole drinking thing. Sure I like a few largers or mr daniels but the obsession people have with drink is just weird. Why do people have to drink or feel like they are pressured into it? There are far more things I'd rather spend my cash on than a load of drink that i'm only going to p*** up the wall and will almost certainly ruin the next day for me as well. Classic example last week, my wife is pregnant but too early to tell work colleagues. She obviously didn't want to drink at her works party and decided to drive as her excuse. She had so much grief off people thinking it was strange she didn't want to drink even tho she was giving them a lift!! In addition I work in a hospital and the number of people I see who are alcoholics at a young age is rising fast and wrecking lives not to mention the people who get drunk then behind the wheel, walk in front of cars or do any number of things causing injury to themselves and others.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just be glad used to drink to heavy when younger as was Engineer on fishing boats and away at sea a lot , only sick twice when mixed drinks if stuck to same was usually fine we are all different.


----------

